# Post pics of how Pokemon would look in Real Life



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2011)

Pics like these



Don't post gag pics This ain't a joke thread. Let us appreciate how awesome or discusting Pokemon would look like in real life


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 11, 2011)

^Lol @ Randy Horton-Machamp


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2011)

Pure awesomeness


----------



## IcySaya (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Pineapples (May 15, 2011)

That Cubone one is too good. 
Rapidash:

Krabby


----------



## g_core18 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Sen (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (May 22, 2011)

This is so epic,I think I jizzed. 

​


----------



## Akatora (May 22, 2011)

Dorzium said:


>




man  that Girafarig


----------



## Twinsen (May 23, 2011)

That is just.. 

My image of Mewtwo has forever been destroyed


----------



## SP (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

this is disturbing. /shivers


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 23, 2011)

Mewtwo looks like Dren from the movie Splice.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 30, 2011)




----------

